# FMAT: "FMA-Cheapened" (Dekiti Tirsia) by GT Gaje



## Clark Kent (Feb 15, 2007)

*"FMA-Cheapened" (Dekiti Tirsia) by GT Gaje
By Zeph - Thu, 15 Feb 2007 06:43:15 GMT
Originally Posted at: FMATalk*
====================

Hello everyone,

I found this blog on GT Gaje's website...


_*FMA-cheapened (Dekiti-Tirsia)*
"I bring this subject of Dekiti-Tirsia because this name destroys the Tortals family and the legacy of the true system. I was confronted by many who attended the seminar of Nene Tortal questioning the Dekiti-Tirsia claimed to be a Tortal family system. The real truth is there is no "Dekiti-Tirsia" Nene Tortal is not what he claims to be inheriting and learned from his father Balbino Tortal. His father died during the war when he was 7 years and with his other brothers left with their mother. I can contest this statement because it is a shame that the Tortals family is being a victim of lying and false information. And more so the people that believe on this lie of Nene Tortal. He is not DekitiTirsia as a system because a system can be presented with Professionalism and after two hours seminar Nene Tortal has nothing to teach except disarming. So those who believe him is conspirator to the lies that he spread among the FMA student. If he is not a Tortal I don't mind it but a Tortal that lies affects me since , my grandfather is his father bnother.

Many knew that Nene Tortal is not Dekiti-Tirsia and he has very limited knowledge. All what he does is stolen techniques from Pekiti-Tirsia. he took most of my training tape and he didn't return and what he does is copy and pirate the techniques what is Pekiti _tirsia except disarming .So there is no Dekiti-Tirsia.

Those who claimed authority under the Tortal family should come out and proved that he has enough knowledge of the Tortal's system .

Selling instructors certificate is prostituting the FMA. And this is what you get from the immitation Peklti-Tirsia. And for those who buys Instructors certificate is just as an idiot like the seller. It is shamefull that one of my Pekiti-Tirsia instrucrtor was offered to buy Dekiti-Tirsia Instructors certificate for thousands of dollars. 

Nene Tortal learned from Greg Alland the art of sellling , the art of ********. So both of them has good business about FMA -Do you still believe these guys.

I want to clean the bad impression about the Tortal family on this certificate deal . It can be settled in many ways . Rommel Tortal a Philippiune Resident Instructor claims the righful Tortals System and he is Nene Tortal younger brother son. Rommel Tortal was the stick bagman of Nene Tortal for many years and yet he didn't learn anything from Nene Tortal. Many stories about Nene Tortal but mostly were untrue. Like he claims he taught the Philippine Army , it was not the Philippine Army but students cadets under the ROTC-reserve officers training corps . This alone Nene Tortal claim as Philippine Army , it is a big lie.

Rommel Tortal , my second man in the Pekiti-Tirsia kali system has been outstanding instructor for many years. he topped the cllass on water combat scuba and he is now a regular officer and a gentleman. those who may read , please forward it to ligitimate students of FMA"_


Read More...


------------------------------------
FMATalk.com Post Bot - FMA Feed


----------

